# "I don't believe I used to lug this beast around"



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

The honesty 😂. Is this from any of you?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Patrice Brousseau (Aug 12, 2020)

Just bought one last week so it’s not me...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I swear everything's getting heavier the older I get...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

wow, if that amp doesn't damage your hearing.......you're already deaf. 😋


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2 carry handles!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Haha...


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Dude must be in his 70's now. I wouldn't want to move that ever again.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I had this exact one in the 70's. Either it wasn't big enough or I blew the 10 inchers. Can't remember which, but I switched to two 1X15" JB Landsing cabs.








​


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

The pail full of canes next to it is a testament to the damage it did to his legs...


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Still in my head "old" people are WW1 and WW2 vets whose taste in music runs to big band and anglican hymns.

Which says a bit about my own age I suppose. 

My friends and I used to laugh about how some day the care home would be full of Black Sabbath fans but those days are upon us
j


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

My one true love.....oh the nights we spent together....








Lift that head and put her to bed.....Load her boys...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

These days I am glad I never got that Marshall stack.
or even the Legend 50 combo amp.

If I'd been in a band--sure, but for what I do, those would have been pevrkill, and too heavy.
(There was a Legend at the last guitar show--I tried lifting it--and decided against it)


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

I contacted the seller on the big Traynor rig. He’s looking for $850, which, to me, seems rather steep considering the head requires repair.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I remember as a teenager lugging my Traynor 2x12 combo and Gibson explorer (those cases are huge) around on the TTC (buses usually). 
It was brutal.
Maybe its the same for whatever you own, but Traynors always seemed particularly heavy.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

If you're a podcast listener you might have caught That Pedal Show's first episode back the other day. Among other things Mick and Dan talk about getting back into gig shape. Dan mentioned that he plays every day but generally doesn't play full songs through from beginning to end. He had sat down to play a few songs with his daughter and had his hand cramp up before they were done. Realized how out of shape he was for extended playing. 

I had a public speaking assignment yesterday. The first one since public health orders. I was hoarse afterwards. I haven't said that many words out loud in a row in a year or more. If I needed / got to do a 45 min. set of singing and playing guitar after loading in and then load out and haul home i'd be wiped out

j


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Diablo said:


> I remember as a teenager lugging my Traynor 2x12 combo and Gibson explorer (those cases are huge) around on the TTC (buses usually).
> It was brutal.
> Maybe its the same for whatever you own, but Traynors always seemed particularly heavy.


A Mark 3 and guitar on the bus? That _is_ brutal. It's those huge transformers. I had the Mark 3 head and it was hilariously lopsided whenever I carried it with the handle.


----------

